# Querformat in Word einfügen



## AAGA (8. Juni 2006)

Hilfe! Hab ein echtes Problem, und zwar möchte ich Querformat-Seiten aus Word und Excel in ein Hochformatiges Word - File einfügen. Geht das? Wenn ja, wie? 

Vielen Dank für rasche Antworten! 

PS: Also so, dass das querformatige File einfach um neunzig Grad gedreht wird...


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juni 2006)

Du kannst bspw. ein Textfeld in das Dokument einfügen, änderst dort die Textrichtung und fügst dort dann wiederum die Datei ein.


----------



## mschuetzda (10. Juni 2006)

AAGA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> PS: Also so, dass das querformatige File einfach um neunzig Grad gedreht wird...



Am  Bildschirm oder beim Ausdruck ?

Falls es beim Ausdruck so sein soll, dann geht es über Seite einrichten, Orientierung Querformat, übernehmen für Dokument ab hier. Oder vorher einen fortlaufenden Abschnittwechsel einfügen und dann für den Abschnitt übernehmen.

mfg


----------

